
Intertwingularity (Ted Nelson) - christianbryant
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intertwingularity
======
christianbryant
Working at UCLA I have an affinity for Ted Nelson and the early life of the
Internet. I am also deeply interested in his ideas related to the
interrelations in human knowledge. Perhaps I am a lover of things not
celebrated (I sometimes work off an early version of the GNU Hurd and an
OpenVMS system) but I feel he has ideas that actually should be. O'Reilly had
a great article recently that invoked Ted Nelson I enjoyed:

 _The Intertwingularity is near: When humans transcend print media_

[https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/the-intertwingularity-is-
near-...](https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/the-intertwingularity-is-near-when-
humans-transcend-print-media)

